# terminalprogramme starten beim wiederhochholen xserver neu

## pieter_parker

ich benutze kde (4.3.5) und hab dort das programm konsole auf und darin 10 oder mehr tabs laufen

wenn ich das programm in die taskleiste ablege und wieder hochholen will kommt es gelegentlich vor das sich der xorg neustartet

ich habe schon sämtliche nvidia treiber durchprobiert, nutze zur zeit den aktuellen x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3

hab die 3d funktionen im kde auch ganz abgeschaltet, aber es hilft nicht

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux desktop 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #8 SMP Sun Mar 7 03:49:00 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 26 February 2010  02:13:17AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 10 23:52:41 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1043:8243 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:55:08 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:26:00 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Mar 10 23:52:41 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Mar 10 23:52:41 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Mar 10 23:52:41 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Mar 10 23:52:43 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(EE) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: failed to initialize for relative axes.

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 10 23:52:48 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 11 00:29:04 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x812f37b]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x51) [0x80c6a71]

2: [0xb77a5400]

3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb7701cf5]

4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76d22e9]

5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76f8fd0]

6: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77023ba]

7: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77031b7]

8: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76f8c9b]

9: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76d2fe3]

10: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76faef5]

11: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76d2fe3]

12: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb7707333]

13: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76d2fe3]

14: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb770e6bb]

15: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76d2fe3]

16: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0(pixman_image_composite+0x16c) [0xb76f9c2c]

17: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so(wfbComposite+0x1b2) [0xb5b73442]

18: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0xb5ea5c47]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

/var/log/messages

```
Mar 12 15:16:46 desktop kernel: [141878.545141] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6ca3480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop su[4760]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop su[4724]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop su[4822]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop su[4743]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop su[4710]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop kernel: [141879.163918] X used greatest stack depth: 5032 bytes left

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop kdm[4033]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop su[4695]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 12 15:16:47 desktop kdm: :0[4041]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user peter

Mar 12 15:16:49 desktop kernel: [141880.647142] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6ca3480 schedule

Mar 12 15:16:49 desktop kernel: [141880.647146] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6ca3480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Mar 12 15:16:58 desktop kdm: :0[19251]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user peter by (uid=0)
```

dmesg

```
[141878.545141] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6ca3480 start 5 [1/2 us]

[141879.163918] X used greatest stack depth: 5032 bytes left

[141880.647142] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6ca3480 schedule

[141880.647146] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6ca3480 start 5 [1/2 us]
```

emerge --info                 

```
Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================                                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Mar 2010 11:45:03 +0000                                                       

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                             

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                             

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv id3tag ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Tue Oct 20 21:00:15 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"    

EndSection                                   

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

vor enigen tagen habe ich mir diese 31 pakete per "emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN" world ins system geholt

```
1268253184:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 31) sys-libs/timezone-data-2010b to /

1268253200:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 31) dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9 to /

1268253259:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 31) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2 to /

1268253451:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 31) sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1 to /

1268253484:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 31) app-text/recode-3.6_p16 to /

1268253543:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 31) media-gfx/exiv2-0.19 to /

1268253884:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 31) dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2 to /

1268254009:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 31) dev-libs/glib-2.22.4 to /

1268254033:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 31) dev-libs/atk-1.28.0 to /

1268254045:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 31) x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70 to /

1268254103:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 31) dev-cpp/glibmm-2.22.1 to /

1268254394:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 31) x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6 to /

1268254419:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 31) dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0 to /

1268254443:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 31) x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1 to /

1268254630:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 31) dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2 to /

1268254657:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 31) net-libs/libsoup-2.28.2 to /

1268254681:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 31) net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.28.2 to /

1268255802:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 31) net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4 to /

1268256163:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 31) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 to /

1268256212:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 31) x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 to /

1268256255:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 31) x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 to /

1268256376:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 31) x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 to /

1268256401:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 31) x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 to /

1268256604:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 31) x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2 to /

1268257310:  ::: completed emerge (25 of 31) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 to /

1268257510:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 31) x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 to /

1268257567:  ::: completed emerge (27 of 31) x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 to /

1268257609:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 31) x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 to /

1268257624:  ::: completed emerge (29 of 31) media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1 to /

1268258874:  ::: completed emerge (30 of 31) x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 to /

1268259281:  ::: completed emerge (31 of 31) dev-python/PyQt4-4.7 to /
```

emerge war noch nicht vollständig fertig (?hatte glaub nicht mal die hälfte) da hatte ich schon probleme mit den vmware-server-console fenster, das ich aber nun gelöst habe -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818884.html

die frage "wie kann ich hinterher sehen welche paketversionen ich vor dem update im system hatte ?" ist immer noch da

vielleicht nur zufall das jetzt kurz danach ich probleme mit dem programm konsole habe, davor lief das system 10 tage (am stück) ohne das durch das wiederhochholen von konsole sich der xorg neugestartet hatLast edited by pieter_parker on Fri Apr 02, 2010 4:02 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Ein Schuss ins blaue...

bei deinem Update war ja anscheinend auch ein Upgrade von den ganzen x11-libs/qt-* Modulen dabei,

hast du danach schon mal zumindest die kdelibs neugebaut?

................................................................................

BTW

die beiden Zeilen

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

solltest du auch mal aus der xorg.conf entfernen, denn du nutzt doch scheinbar HAL für die Eingabegeräte.

----------

## pieter_parker

hatte ich nicht gemacht, hab nun emerge -av1 kdelibs gemacht

ja, benutze hal und die beiden zeilen müssen noch raus aus der xorg.conf

----------

## pieter_parker

eben hat sich beim wiederhochholen von konsole das kde und der xorg neugestartet

alle daten an den denen ich am schreiben war und die nicht abgespeichert waren sind weg, mal wieder

es lässt sich unmöglich so damit arbeiten

was muss ich tun damit konsole beim wiederhochholen aus der taskleiste nicht xorg und kde neustartet ?!?!

----------

## franzf

Ich weiß nicht, aber das ist alles so mysteriös, dass ich fast von nem Hardwaredefekt ausgeh...

Oder es ist eine zerschossene Installation, wo noch alte Files rumliegen die jetzt in die Quere kommen.

Hast du irgendwo eine Festplatte, auf der du eine Neuinstallation versuchen könntest?

Denn so ein Verhalten hatte ich bisher noch nicht.

Dass das Hochholen eines Programms aus der Taskleiste den X killt...

// edit:

Wie viel Ram hast du?

Kannst du da Riegel rausnehmen oder austauschen?

Liegt Konsole da sehr lange im Tray? Kann es sein, dass die aus der SWAP-Partition geladen wird?

----------

## pieter_parker

naja der pc hat 4 gb ram, ich habe keine swap datei

das system ist keine 4 wochen alt, hatte das gleiche problem aber davor auf der gleichen hardware auch gehabt

damals hatte ich von kde3 nach kde4 geupdatet, und dachte vielleicht das sei der grund gewesen

ich hab immer zwischen 8 und 16 tabs offen in konsole

ist verschieden wie oft und wie lange konsole minimiert in der taskleiste liegt

aber das konsole beim hochholen den x killt darf einfach nicht sein - wie soll man so gescheit das sys nutzen können

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist zwar blöde bei deinem Speicher, aber leg doch mal etwas Swap an. Und lass memtest laufen. Für mich klingt das auch wie ein Speicherproblem. Hast doch bestimmt 2 Riegel auf dem Board. Also mal einen raus nehmen und schauen, was passiert.

----------

## franzf

```
20 Feb 2010; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> kdelibs-4.3.5.ebuild:

  amd64/x86 stable wrt #300393
```

Ist aus dem kdelibs-ChangeLog.

Das sind 4 Wochen, und seitdem hat er den Rechner. Ich nehme an dass er direkt kde-4.3.5 installiert hat drum hat sich an den Settings noch nix geändert.

// edit:

Mist, hast den Teil mit dem neuen User rauseditiert. Schande!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> // edit:
> 
> Mist, hast den Teil mit dem neuen User rauseditiert. Schande! 

 Jo, die Idee hatte ich am Anfang, hab dann aber gesehen, dass das KDE erst vier Wochen alt ist...

Ich hab bei mir manchmal das Problem, dass Anwendungen, die sehr lange in der Taskleiste schlummern, da nur sehr schwer wieder rauskommen. Also man muss da dreimal draufklicken und es dauert ewig. Konnte das aber bislang noch nicht so richtig einkreisen, um daraus eine richtige Meldung zu machen. Könnte vielleicht in die gleiche Richtung gehen.

----------

## mrsteven

Das hier schon probiert:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6185132.html#6185132  :Question: 

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, noch nicht

das war damals auch noch zu den alten zeiten wo ich das kde3 nach kde4 auf dem system geupdatet hatte

das system jetzt ist eine direkte kde4 installation

ich lese zwar immer alles durch und mache es auch was emerge nach dem bauen zu schreibt

aber gibt es wo listen welche pakete man generel nach einem update von bestimmten anderen paketen neubauen _muss_ ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> aber gibt es wo listen welche pakete man generel nach einem update von bestimmten anderen paketen neubauen _muss_ ?

 Normalerweise stehen die in den Elogs. Ansonsten war da mal was (obs immer noch so ist weiß ich nicht, weil ich es schon lange nicht mehr hatte), dass qt und die kdelibs mit dem gleichen gcc und den gleichen CFLAGS übersetzt werden müssen.

----------

## pieter_parker

unter windows in videospielen hab ich nie probleme mit abstuerzen oder aehnlichen, darum schliese ich den ram schon so gut wie aus

hab sogut wie immer alles gemacht was die elogs vorgeschlagen haben

um es einfach auszuschliessen

welche pakete in welcher reinfolge sollte ich neubauen ?

kdelibs

xorg-server

pixman

alles was qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ ausgibt

nvidia-drivers

welche qt sachen sollte ich neubauen ?

alle die "eix x11-libs/qt-*" ausgibt ?

was noch ? und in welcher reinfolge sollte ich diese pakete neubauen ?

starte ich den rechner neu, laeuft das system auch bis zu 5..6 tage ohne diese x restarts problemlos, es tritt immer erst nach einigen tagen auf - das ist irgendwie seltsam

welche alternativen programme gibt es zu "konsole" ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> welche alternativen programme gibt es zu "konsole" ?

 

Da wären

xterm

tty?

lxterminal

wterm

eterm

tilda

xvt

gnome-terminal

terminal

...

Noch fragen?

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, ich hatte vergessen zu sagen das das programm tabs können soll

----------

## franzf

terminal kann das.

Das gnome-terminal auch.

Alternative: Auf kde-4.4 aktualisieren und die xterm-Fenster gruppieren ("Kwin window tabbing").

----------

## pieter_parker

ich glaub mit dem gnmome-terminal kann ich auch glücklich werden

bis auf eine sache, wie bekomme ich die anzeige der reiter der anderen tabs nach unten, oben stören die

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich die anzeige mit den reitern nach unten ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie bekomme ich die anzeige mit den reitern nach unten ?

 

In der Zeit, die du hier auf ne Antwort wartest, kannst du alle Menüs durchsehen und sämtliche Config-Optionen durchgrasen. Wenn du nichts findest wird es wohl auch schwer das umzustellen. Auf einen Tip, irgend was manuell in Configfiles zu editieren würde ich in diesem Fall nicht hoffen.

----------

## pieter_parker

das gnome-terminal bringt auch keine verbesserung

eben wollte ich eins der beiden abgelegten gnome-terminal programm aus der taskleiste wieder hochholen, da hat sich das grafische wiedereinmal neugestartet

woran liegt das ?!?!?

es ist unmöglich so zuarbeiten wenn ständig alle ungespeicherten sachen weg sind

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old 

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux desktop 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #9 SMP Fri Mar 19 11:54:27 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 26 February 2010  02:13:17AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 27 19:09:29 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1043:8243 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:55:08 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:26:00 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Mar 27 19:09:29 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Mar 27 19:09:29 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Mar 27 19:09:29 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Mar 27 19:09:30 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(EE) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: failed to initialize for relative axes.

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 30 15:05:04 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x812f37b]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x51) [0x80c6a71]

2: [0xb7750400]

3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76accf5]

4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb767d2e9]

5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76a3fd0]

6: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76ad3ba]

7: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76ae1b7]

8: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76a3c9b]

9: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb767dfe3]

10: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76a5ef5]

11: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb767dfe3]

12: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76b2333]

13: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb767dfe3]

14: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb76b96bb]

15: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb767dfe3]

16: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0(pixman_image_composite+0x16c) [0xb76a4c2c]

17: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so(wfbComposite+0x1b2) [0xb5b1e442]

18: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0xb5e50c47]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev
```

die letzten zeilen aus dmesg

```
[953248.817137] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6cf5480 start 5 [1/2 us]

[957265.757018] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6cf5480 schedule

[957265.757022] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6cf5480 start 5 [1/2 us]

[982445.439141] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6cf5480 start 5 [1/2 us]

[982447.957019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6cf5480 schedule

[982447.957024] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6cf5480 start 5 [1/2 us]
```

was hat das mit diesen usb meldungen aufsich ?

die kommen auch wenn ich im grafischen bin und strg+f1 z.b. drücke, und sie kommen wieder wenn ich dann strg+f7 drücke

was bedeuten sie ?

/var/log/messages

```
Mar 30 22:04:44 desktop su[11005]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for use

Mar 30 22:04:44 desktop su[11084]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:44 desktop su[10974]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop kdm[24163]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop su[11470]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop kdm: :0[9010]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user pieter

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop su[10947]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop su[11567]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop su[11616]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop su[12706]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop su[11533]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:45 desktop su[11491]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Mar 30 22:04:46 desktop kernel: [982447.957019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6cf5480 schedule

Mar 30 22:04:46 desktop kernel: [982447.957024] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6cf5480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Mar 30 22:04:55 desktop kdm: :0[16488]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user pieter by (uid=0)
```

aus der xorg.conf hab ich die beiden einträge entfernt

InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

pixman und xorg hab ich schon neugebaut gehabt

welche pakete in welcher reinfolge sollte ich neubauen ?

----------

## franzf

Ich hab dich schon mal vor Ewigkeiten gefragt, welchen font du in deinem Terminal gesetzt hast.

Ist das ein Pixmap-Font? Oder ein Skalierbarer?

Setz mal dejavu sans mono (media-fonts/dejavu), oder libertine mono (media-fonts/libertine-ttf), ob das dann besser wird.

Hintergrund: Es gibt scheinbar manchmal Probleme mit Pixmap-Fonts im Terminal.

----------

## pieter_parker

tut mir leid, ich muss es überlesen haben (kann mich auch nicht dran errinern)

im "konsole" von kde steht es auf "monospace" , "normal" , und "10"

im gnome-terminal steht es auf 

die dicktengleiche systemschrift verwenden

schrift: monospace 12"

fetten text erlauben

menuleiste in neuen terminals per vorgabe anzeigen

terminalglocke

form der eingabe: block

zeichen für wortweise auswahl: -A-Za-z0-9,./?%&#:_=+@~

weiss nicht ob es was zubedeuten hat, aber wenn ich aus dem gnome-terminal herraus "konsole" aufrufe sehe ich

Undecodable sequence: \001b(hex)[?1034h

stehen, aber "konsole" kommt... hat das was zubedeuten ?

ich hab es in "konsole" nun auf dejavu sans mono eingestellt und benutze nun auch wieder "konsole"

----------

## pieter_parker

die umstellung auf dejavu sans mono hat nichts gebracht, eben hat sich das grafische wieder neugestartet

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> die umstellung auf dejavu sans mono hat nichts gebracht, eben hat sich das grafische wieder neugestartet

 

Hmmm.

Nimm doch mal ein anderes Environment. Fluxbox, lxde, etc sind gute Alternativen, wenn du nicht zu Gnome oder XFCE greifen willst.

Bist du immer noch bei kde-4.3.5? Heute wurde 4.4.2 released, dröppelt schon so langsam ins Portage. Ein Update schadet sicher nicht. Ich fand 4.4.1 schon stabiler als 4.3.5...

Wenn es denn am kde liegt.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja ich hab noch das 4.3.5 in benutzung

bei "konsole" bei den profil einstellung gibt es eine option mit "kantenglättung für schriftarten" die ist jetzt nicht mehr, keine ahnung ob das was bringt oder nicht

wie schon vorgeschlagen, werd ich es auch noch mit nur einem ram riegel versuchen (wobei wenn ich windows boot und videogames laufen lassen gab es nie abstürze, naja...)

was mir grad noch einfföllt

manchmal, egal ob bei "konsole" oder dem gnome-terminal, kam es vor das es ca 0,5 sek gedauert hat bis nach dem clicken das programm aus der taskleiste hochkam, weiss nicht ob das was zu bedeuten hat oder ob das normal ist....Last edited by pieter_parker on Tue Mar 30, 2010 10:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mrsteven

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> welche pakete in welcher reinfolge sollte ich neubauen ?
> 
> kdelibs
> 
> xorg-server
> ...

 

Im Prinzip müsste es reichen, wenn du nur die X-Server-bezogenen Pakete neu baust, in dieser Reihenfolge:

nvidia-drivers

pixman

xorg-server

Und natürlich: eselect opengl für Nvidia nicht vergessen!

----------

## Josef.95

Als Font in konsole kann ich auch "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" empfehlen, damit läuft es hier seit langer Zeit sehr Stabil, und schaut auch gut aus.

BTW:

Hatte ich dir glaub auch schon mal empfohlen, stelle möglichst ein wenig Swap Speicher zur Verfügung, sofern noch nicht geschehen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zum einen kannst ja auch mal memtest laufen lassen. Ansonsten, wenn du bei Windows keine Probleme hast, dass sagt nichts, weil Windows und Linux den Speicher anders nutzen. Der eine fängt unten an, der andere oben, so dass es sein kann, dass Windows die Adressen, die bei dir Probleme machen, gar nicht nutzt. Ist aber auch extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass nur ein Programm Probleme mit einer kaputten Speicherzelle hat.

Das Problem, dass ein Programm nicht aus der Taskleiste raus will habe ich auch. Ich hoffe, das wird bald mal gefixt.

----------

## pieter_parker

mrsteven

ich will um sicher zugehen lieber alles neu bauen

baue ich diese pakete vor, nach oder dazwischen den von dir in der reinfolge aufgelisteten paketen neu ?

kdelibs

$(pakete die "qlist -I -C x11-drivers/" ausgibt)

$(pakete die "eix x11-libs/qt-*" ausgibt)

ein "eselect opengl set nvidia" brauche ich doch nur wenn ich eine andere version vom nvidia-drivers gebaut habe ? aber nicht bei einem emerge -av1 nvidia-drivers , oder doch ?

Josef.95

wo wie bekomme ich "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" her ?

mein fehler, hatte keine rückmeldung gegeben, habe

dd if=/dev/zero of=swap bs=1024 count=131072

mkswap -c swap 131072

chmod 0600 swap

swapon swap

gemacht + eintrag in fstab damits nach dem reboot auch tut

Klaus Meier

welches programm ist es bei dir ?

bei mir ist es nur "konsole" und gnome-terminal, und ich vermute jedes weitere terminal programm das tabs kann

vielleicht hat es doch etwas mit dem speicher zu tun ... das windows xp das ich benutzt ist 32bit, und nutzt dem nach auch nur 3,5gig von den 4gig ram

und wenn windows wirklich andersrrum mit der adressierung anfängt .... interessant

wenn dann wirklich am ram etwas kaput wäre, würde es aber nicht erklären warum ausgerechnet nur "konsole" und gnome-terminal immer exakt genau diese speicher-zelle erwischen

mit anderen programmen hab ich nie probleme

----------

## Max Steel

evtl mal den Speicher durch memtest prüfen (auch evtl mal 1 kompletten Durchlauf), meistens reichen allerdings die ersten paar Tests.

----------

## Josef.95

Das es am Ram liegt glaube ich eher nicht, dagegen spricht das es scheinbar "nur" Probleme mit konsole gibt.

Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit nicht richtig kompatiblen Ram Modulen, da gab es dann eher sehr böse Meldungen vom Kernel,

oder Probleme beim bau großer Pakete wie zb  "boost" "glibc" "kdelibs" usw, beim "gcc" gab es sogar eine saubere Fehlermeldung mit Hinweis auf ein Hardware-Defekt

Du nutzt da auch die nvidia-drivers, die können unter Umständen evtl. auch verantwortlich sein, könntest du da mal eine andere Version testen?

/edit:

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wo wie bekomme ich "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" her ?

 Sorry, hätte ich wohl mit erwähnen sollen

"emerge -av ttf-bitstream-vera"

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, welches Programm gerade klemmt kann ich nicht sagen. Eigentlich alle, wenn sie lange in der Taskleiste sind. Aber irgendwie auch nicht immer. Kann es nicht nicht genau einkreisen. 

Da du es ja sowohl bei Konsole als auch bei GnomeTerminal hast vermute ich den Fehler in der Funktion, die die Anwendung aus der Taskleiste holt. Was wohl bei auf Grund der vielen Tabs etwas umfangreicher abläuft als Normal.

----------

## franzf

Wie hast du dein "Scrollback" eingestellt? Steht das auf "unendlich"? Reduzier das mal auf vllt. 10000 Zeilen.

Welches Theme verwendest du? Welche Engine unter GTK?

Welches Plasma-Theme?

Du kannst jetzt auch mal versuchen, ob du die Probleme unter ner anderen Umgebung hast (installier einfach mal gnome + compiz, kannst ja wieder deinstalieren). Dann weiß du ob es doch "nur" an kde liegt (glaub ich nicht).

Oder vllt. auch mal ne Zeitlang mit dem xf86-video-[nv|nouveau] fahren.

Hast du eigentlich schonmal den neuesten nvidia-treiber getestet? 195.36.15?

----------

## mrsteven

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> mrsteven
> 
> ich will um sicher zugehen lieber alles neu bauen
> 
> baue ich diese pakete vor, nach oder dazwischen den von dir in der reinfolge aufgelisteten paketen neu ?
> ...

 

Ich würde sie nach dem X-Server bauen, und zwar erst die Treiber, dann die Qt-Pakete und schließlich die kdelibs.

 *Quote:*   

> ein "eselect opengl set nvidia" brauche ich doch nur wenn ich eine andere version vom nvidia-drivers gebaut habe ? aber nicht bei einem emerge -av1 nvidia-drivers , oder doch ?

 

Sollte nur eine Erinnerung sein, falls du das irgendwie vergessen hast. Ansonsten hast du recht, ja.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab da noch mal etwas nachgedacht, etwas Schlüssiges ist da noch nicht bei raus gekommen, aber so eine Richtung. Was passiert, wenn ein Programm in der Taskleiste minimiert wird? Also erst mal, keine Ahnung, wie das implementiert ist. Aber wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, wie ein Stack bei einem Funktionsaufruf. Und dieser Stack ist zu klein oder wird irgendwie überschrieben.

Also in dem Fall ist das Paket,welches da auf den Stack geschoben wird größer als sonst üblich und geplant. Und deshalb kommt es nicht heile zurück. Oder wie bei mir, wo es manchmal ewig dauert, vielleicht wird in der Zeit das Programm komplett neu gestartet?

Ich denke, ohne Debugger kommen wir da nicht weiter. Alles Andere schließe ich so langsam aus.

----------

## franzf

Der Stack ist nur auf das Programm beschränkt. Du kannst dir deinen Stack zerschießen, dann stürzt aber (wenn) nur das Programm selber ab und reißt nicht den ganzen XServer mit.

Ein Verstecken in der Taskleiste macht nichts anderes als ein window->hide() (wie das genau ausschaut ist hier wurscht). Ein Composite-WindowManger macht das vllt. zu einer netten Animnation, aber - wichtig - am Stack (und natürlich auch auf dem Heap) ändet das rein gar nix.

Wobei ich bezweifle dass man auf normalem Wege mit "gdb konsole" viel Erfolg erzeilen wird. Wenn der XServer segfaultet war es das mit dem terminal-window worin der gdb lief.

Außerdem existiert ja schon ein backtrace, der aus dem Xorg-log  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist schon klar, dass es nicht der Stack direkt ist. Hab das jetzt nur so als Beispiel genommen, weil da eventuell Speicher überschrieben wird oder ein zu kleiner Block kopiert wird.. gdb konsole bringt garantiert nichts, weil es ja mit GnomeTerminal genauso auftritt.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab eben die gesperrte sitzung entsperrt und wollte eins der beiden "konsole" programme wieder hochholen, xserver hat sich wieder restartet

man ist das zum kotzen

an der option in konsole für die kantenglättung liegt es also auch nicht

aktuel nutze ich die x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 , ich hab alle versionen von davor schon durch probiert gehabt, leider ohne erfolg

ich hab es nun schon aufgeteilt in 2x konsole mit je 5 bis 7 tabs, und dafuer kein 1x konsole mit bis zu 16 tabs mehr, aber das hat ja auch nichts gebracht

franzf

du meinst die einstellung unter "profil > bildaufbauleiste" feste anzahl zeilen : 1000" in "konsole ?

desktop rechtsclick > einstellungen für ordner-ansicht >

typ : ordner-ansicht

name: desktop

design: air

hintergrundbild: typ: farbe

farbe: #409EB1

wo sehe ich welche engine unter gtk ich habe ?

welche gtk sachen sind für kde wichtig ? welche sollte ich vielleicht einfachmal neubauen ?

naja, wenn ich gnome verwende klärt das nicht warum es im kde abstürzt, ich will das problem herrausfinden und beseitengen.

mit dem x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv könnte ich nvidia-drivers ausschliessen ?

ich hab jetzt nochmal diese pakete auch in der reinfolge neugebaut

nvidia-drivers

pixman

xorg-server 

$(pakete die "qlist -I -C x11-drivers/" ausgibt)

$(pakete die "eix x11-libs/qt-*" ausgibt)

kdelibs

was haben die usb meldungen beim restart vom xserver im syslog zubedeuten ?

----------

## franzf

GTK-theme halt. gtk-engines-qtcurve, gtk-engine-aurora, und wie die alle heißen.

KDE-Style wird oxygen sein, oder?

Genau die Bildlaufleiste mein ich. Was hast du da eingestellt?

Und wenn es mit xf86-video-nv ebenso crasht, weißt du dass es nicht am nvidia-drivers liegt.

Welche Grafikkarte hast du eigentlich? (Sry, wenn du das schonmal wo geschrieben hast...)

----------

## pieter_parker

asus nvidia geforce 8600gt passiv, laut sensoren ist die gpu bei 57 bis 61 grad je nach raum temperatur

welche gtk sachen ich habe meinst du :

ls /var/db/pkg/* |grep gtk

gtkmm-2.18.2

pygtk-2.14.1-r1

gtk-doc-am-1.11

gtkam-0.1.16.1

libexif-gtk-0.3.5-r2

webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4

gtk+-2.18.6

?

```

*  x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch

      Latest version available: 2.0.0_rc2-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve

      Latest version available: 0.69.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-themes/gtk-engines-aurora

      Latest version available: 1.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

```

die sind alle nicht installiert

ich hab bei der kde installation einfach nur ein "emerge -av kde-meta" gemacht und gut wars

als kde-style hab ich air

"konsole" > einstellungen > aktuelles profil bearbeiten > bildaufleiste >

bildaufleiste

- feste anahl der zeilen : 1000

bildaufleiste

- rechts anzeigen

mehr gibt es dort an einstellungen nicht

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> als kde-style hab ich air

 

Das ist das Plasma-theme. Ich meine den kde widget style

systemsettings -> Erscheinungsbild -> Stil

Und mit der 8600GT solltest du bitte mal den neuesten Treiber probieren, den der noch als Testing markiert ist: nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

Auch wenn das bei Gentoo noch testing ist, hat der doch einige Bugfixes mit an Bord.

----------

## pieter_parker

neue treiber haben immer bugfixes an boards, darum sind sie ja neu .. und die anderen alt  :D 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 sind nun drin

x11-libs/libvdpau wollte er ebenfalls eine neure haben die ich dazu in /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen habe

systemeinstellungen > erscheinungsbild > stil > stil der bedienelemente : oxygen

andere stils durchprobieren ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> systemeinstellungen > erscheinungsbild > stil > stil der bedienelemente : oxygen
> 
> andere stils durchprobieren ?

 

Die Stilfrage hab ich nur gestellt, da die Probleme bei dir mit kde + gtk Programm auftreten. Wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest "beides QtCurve" hätte ich die Vermutung "liegt an dem Style" in den Raum gestellt und du hättest wieder was zum Probieren gehabt  :Wink: 

Aber so... Bleib bei Oxygen. Kannst aber natürlich auch mal QtCurve nehmen. qt4+gtk-Version installieren und du merkst keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen gtk und qt-Prgrammen.

Hoffen wir mal dass der Treiber Besserung bringt.

Ansonsten kannst du als letzten Notnagel das Update auf kde-4.4.2 machen. Hat hier nochmal spürbar Performancezuwachs gegeben - aktualisiert von 4.4.1.

Evtl. liegt das Problem ja auch in KWin.

Aber schau jetzt erstmal ob es mit dem neuen nvidia-Treiber besser wird, dann versuch mal auch den xf86-video-nv falls noch Probleme auftreten.

----------

## pieter_parker

genau, wenn ich zuviel aufeinmal teste bringt das keine klaren ergebnisse

----------

## pieter_parker

und wieder hat sich der xserver restartet

in der xorg.conf

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection
```

nvidia durch nv ersetzen damit ich den xorg nv treiber und nicht mehr nvidia-drivers verwende ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> nvidia durch nv ersetzen damit ich den xorg nv treiber und nicht mehr nvidia-drivers verwende ?

 

Genau.

Du hast aber vorher schon deinen XServer neu gestartet, nachdem du die nvidia-drivers installiert hattest?

----------

## pieter_parker

jup klar

xdm stop, modprobe -r nvidia, eselect set opengl nvidia, xdm start

die nvidia-settings haben dann auch den 195er angezeigt gehabt

hab nun nv in der xorg.conf drin

mein bildschirm macht 2560x1600, ich sehe hier jetzt mit dem nv alles in 1280x800

kann der kein 2560x1600 ?

----------

## pieter_parker

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.x/2008-09/msg00021.html

der nv kann wohl also nichts über 1920x1200 ? mist

oder hat sich in den letzten 1,5 jahren daran etwas geändert ?

einen dritten treiber den ich nehmen könnte gibt es nicht ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> einen dritten treiber den ich nehmen könnte gibt es nicht ?

 

xf86-video-nouveau.

Aber auch wenn du die Auflösung nicht herkriegst kannst du doch mal eine Zeitlang testen ob das Ding wieder crasht.

Und ich würde dir auch raten mal hier vorbei zu schauen und dein Problem zu schildern. Das ist das nvidia-Supportforum für Linux. Vielleicht kann dir jemand mehr Auskunft geben...

Und außerdem kannst du ja morgen mal dein kde aktualisieren  :Smile: 

----------

## pieter_parker

ich bezweifel noch etwas das es am kde selbst liegt, mit der version vor dem 4.3.5 war es nicht anders

ich weiss nicht ob es was zubedeuten hat

bei htop ist mir aufgefallen das "console-kit-daemon" dort ein gutes dutzend mal gelistet steht - hat was was zubedeuten ?

```
Mar 31 22:13:58 desktop kernel: [1069399.191019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6cf5480 schedule

Mar 31 22:13:58 desktop kernel: [1069399.191024] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6cf5480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Mar 31 22:14:46 desktop kernel: [1069447.126012] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6cf5480 start 5 [1/2 us]
```

was haben diese usb meldungen zubedeuten ?

denkt vielleicht das terminal-programm die tastatur und maus (beide usb) sind weg und restaret deswegen den xorg neu ?

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

    <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

    <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

  </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

stört sich da etwas mit den terminal-programmen ?

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
  KEYMAP="de"

  KEYMAP="de-latin1"

  KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

stört sich an diesen einstellungen vielleicht etwas mit einem terminal programm ?

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
  CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

oder diese einstellung ?

in der kernel config hab ich

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics support
```

drin, und boote mit

```
kernel  /boot/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10_4  root=/dev/sda2    vga=0x361
```

weiterhin fällt mir ein das ich 

~/.vmware/config

habe und darin steht

```
  xkeymap.keycode.108 = 0x138 # Alt_R

  xkeymap.keycode.106 = 0x135 # KP_Divide

  xkeymap.keycode.104 = 0x11c # KP_Enter

  xkeymap.keycode.111 = 0x148 # Up

  xkeymap.keycode.116 = 0x150 # Down

  xkeymap.keycode.113 = 0x14b # Left

  xkeymap.keycode.114 = 0x14d # Right

  xkeymap.keycode.105 = 0x11d # Control_R

  xkeymap.keycode.118 = 0x152 # Insert

  xkeymap.keycode.119 = 0x153 # Delete

  xkeymap.keycode.110 = 0x147 # Home

  xkeymap.keycode.115 = 0x14f # End

  xkeymap.keycode.112 = 0x149 # Prior

  xkeymap.keycode.117 = 0x151 # Next

  xkeymap.keycode.78 = 0x46 # Scroll_Lock

  xkeymap.keycode.127 = 0x100 # Pause

  xkeymap.keycode.133 = 0x15b # Meta_L

  xkeymap.keycode.134 = 0x15c # Meta_R

  xkeymap.keycode.135 = 0x15d # Menu
```

ohne diese einstellungen hab ich in dem vmware-server-console fenster nicht alle tasten zur verfügung

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was haben diese usb meldungen zubedeuten ? 
> 
> ```
> ...

  Das könnte evtl. passen...

Ich würde vmware erst mal komplett außen vor lassen, also am besten erst mal gar nicht mit starten lassen (sofern möglich)

Und wenn vorhanden, mal mit einer anderen Tastatut und Maus testen.

..............................................................................................................................

In der /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="de"

KEYMAP="de-latin1" 

würde ich raus nehmen,

der Eintrag:

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

reicht aus.

----------

## pieter_parker

bei dem nvidia support forum klappt die anmeldung nicht, es heisst immer die email adresse sei gebannt, egal mit welcher ich es probiere

.de .net .com

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0 [1.5.1] 137 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.19 [2.4.15] USE="-debug" 419 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1 [7.0.5] 70 kB            

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1 [2.0.3] 84 kB           

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2 [1.1.2] 82 kB          

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14 [1.13.2] 83 kB          

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 [2.2.2] 83 kB       

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1 [4.0] 90 kB             

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7 [1.6] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -joystick -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom (-citron%) (-elographics%) (-fpit%) (-hyperpen%) (-mutouch%) (-penmount%)" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB                                                                                                                                                                                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 [1.6.5-r1] USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 4,813 kB                                                                                                                                                     

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.15_pre20100213  USE="-debug" 72 kB                                                                                                                                                                                               

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0)                                                                                                                                                                              

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2)                                                                                                                                                           

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2 ("<x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2" is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.14)                                                                                                                                                                    

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3)                                                                                                                                                          

Total: 11 packages (10 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 5,929 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (4 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.99.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXtst required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/khotkeys-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.6.2-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXtst required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kscreensaver-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/openoffice-3.2.0', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXinerama required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-apps/xdm-1.1.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXi required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/mesa-7.5.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libxklavier-4.0', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.6.2-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kollision-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kanagram-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 230 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/inputproto-2.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/inputproto-1.9.99.902 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge')

    >=x11-proto/inputproto-1.5 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1', 'nomerge')

    x11-proto/inputproto required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.5', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/recordproto-1.14', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.99.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge')

    x11-proto/recordproto required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked[profile=]
```

die x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau sind wohl nicht einfach mal so schnell installiert...

----------

## Josef.95

Das mit dem "xf86-video-nouveau" Treiber solltest du vielleicht besser erst mal sein lassen, afaik gab den X-Chrash  ja auch mit dem "xf86-video-nv" Treiber, somit sollte der nvidia-drivers dann wohl nicht der Verursacher des Problems sein. 

Ansonsten viel mir noch auf das du scheinbar eine veraltete Syntax in der hal Policy deines Keybords hast, denn mir viel auf das in deiner Xorg-Log  *Quote:*   

> (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

 verwendet wird,

du aber in der

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

    <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

    <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

    <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

  </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

 gesetzt hast, das passt ja nicht wirklich zusammen und wird auch nicht verwendet...  :Wink: 

(unter Umständen beißt sich da gar was wenn mehrere unterschiedliche Settings gesetzt sind?!)  

Vorschlag: Deaktiviere in KDE mal alles an "Tastaturlayout" , (sofern gesetzt) unter

Systemsettings

Land/Region und Sprache

Tastaturlayout

und verwende dann eine Systemweite hal-Policy mit der aktuelleren Syntax, zb 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

</match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Oder aber du verwendest überhaupt keine hal-Policy fürs Keyboard, und machst all deine Settings in KDE

----------

## pieter_parker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber auch wenn du die Auflösung nicht herkriegst kannst du doch mal eine Zeitlang testen ob das Ding wieder crasht.

 

naja, 1280x800 auf nem 30zoll  8O  da wird mir schwindelig weil alles soo riesen gross ist

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   
> 
> was haben diese usb meldungen zubedeuten ? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wenn das der grund ist, was mache ich am besten !?

hab die config datei von vmware umbenannt

tastatur und maus hab ich leider nur die die dran sind

in

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

steht jetzt nur noch

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

hab dann

/etc/init.d/keymaps restart

gemacht

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Vorschlag: Deaktiviere in KDE mal alles an "Tastaturlayout" , (sofern gesetzt) unter
> 
> Systemsettings
> 
> Land/Region und Sprache
> ...

 

kde > systemsteuerung > land/region & sprache > tastaturlayout > layout

x enable keyboard layouts

x shot country flag

keyboard model : generic 104-key pc

layoutname "germany de de"

command : "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout de -variant"

oder hier die einstellung als screenshot jpeg datei 

-> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1530/kde.jpg [82kb]

kde > systemsteuerung > land/region & sprache > tastaturlayout > layout

x enable keyboard layouts

hab ich ausgemacht, und dafuer angemacht :

x disable keyboard layouts

die datei

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

hab ich mit dem vorschlag von dir angepasst, sie sieht nun so aus

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

</match>

</deviceinfo>
```

was ist sinnvoller, die hal-policy fürs keyboard so zumachen oder sie komplet ueber kde ?

ich hab /etc/init.d/xdm restart gemacht

mich dann wieder im kde eingeloggt, meine tastatur scheint nun auf englisch zu sein

z und y sind vertausch shift+fragezeichen ist _, und shift+_ ist ? usw

ich hatte von mittwoch abend bis donnerstag abend (freitag früh) die schrift in "konsole" auf "fixed normal 12" stehen gehabt

es lief nun über 24h stunden, eigentlich recht lange ... vielleicht hats ja auch nichts zubedeuten

standartmässig hab ich ein paar gkrellm fenster immer auf dem desktop, dann noch 1 oder 2 fenster mit rdesktop verbindungen, und 2 freenx client verbindungen

aber wie sollten diese programme terminal-programme beeinflussen ? und warum nur terminal programme

ich mache ziemlich viel mit copy&paste, überall im openoffice, im nxclient-fenster, im rdesktop-fenster und auch mal von oder nach "konsole"

vielleicht ist das den "konsole" zuviel, oke, aber warum dann auch beim gnome-terminal - ergibt nicht viel sinn

vielleicht einstellungen beim "klipper" ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was ist sinnvoller, die hal-policy fürs keyboard so zumachen oder sie komplet ueber kde ?

  Das kannst nur du selbst entscheiden, ich würde jedoch drauf achten nicht beides gleichzeitig zu verwenden.

Eine HAL-Policy gilt Systemweit (unter X) also für alle Benutzer.

Wenn du es über die Desktop Environment setzt, dann könnten verschiedene Benutzer jeweils ihre eigenen persönlichen Settings setzen.

sys-apps/hal  *LOG: postinst wrote:*   

> If you wish to use a non US layout, you may do so by executing:
> 
> setxkbmap <layout> or by utilizing your Desktop Environment's
> 
> Keyboard Layout Settings mechanism.
> ...

 

Auch würde ich versuchen eine passende Keymap (sofern vorhanden) für dein Keyboard zu nutzen, generic 104-key stellt ja vermutlich nur grundsätzliches zur verfügung.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab mich entschieden /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi  zuverwenden, und im kde nichts weiter doppelt einzustellen

wie finde ich denn herraus welche keymap einstellungen die richtigen sind ?

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

sieht bisher so aus

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

hab mich schon durch die ganzen einstellungen durchgeclickt wenn ich rechtsclick auf d "konsole"-fensterrahmen (oben) mache , aber gibt es keine option die den minimieren-knopf ausblenden und unbrauchbar machen kann ?

----------

## franzf

Oben steht doch schon ein passendes hal-policy-file. Das liefert dir ein "pc105 de nodeadkeys", also ein deutsches Standard-Keyboard-Layout.

Wie hast du dir denn momentan dein Keyboard unter kde eingestellt?

Funktioniert es denn momentan ohne XServer-Crashes?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich versuche momentan einfach nicht an den minimieren knopf zukommen, läuft seit über einem tag gut

systemeinstellungen >  land/region & sprache > tastaturlayout > layout -- disable keyboard layouts

hab ich eingestellt

zwischenzeitlich hatte ich aber "setxkbmap de" gemacht, danach hatte ich im kde ein deutsches tastatur layout

mir viel leider erst danach ein das ich /etc/init.d/hald machen muss damit die einstellungen aus dem neuen hal-policy-file greifen

nun bin ich mir unsicher ob mein tastatur layout im kde auch deutsch wäre wenn ich nicht nicht  "setxkbmap de" gemacht hätte und einfach nur den hald gleich zuerst restartet hätte

verstehe ich das falsch, oder bezieht sich das hal-policy-file nur auf grafische sachen und wirkt dann ?

oder heisst das ich brauche in /etc/conf.d/keymaps garnichts mehr einzustellen und werfe dort alle einträge raus ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> verstehe ich das falsch, oder bezieht sich das hal-policy-file nur auf grafische sachen und wirkt dann ?
> 
> oder heisst das ich brauche in /etc/conf.d/keymaps garnichts mehr einzustellen und werfe dort alle einträge raus ?

 

Das hal-policy-file bezieht sich nur auf X. Für deutsches Layout in nem Terminal (außerhalb von X) brauchst du noch die conf.d/keymaps.

Und wenn es über das hal-file eingestellt wird, brauchst du in kde nichts mehr einstellen, das ist dann automatisch für jeden Account eingestellt - außer der verdreht das Layout wieder über systemsettings  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

gut, aber wie sollte nun meine /etc/conf.d/keymaps datei aussehen ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> gut, aber wie sollte nun meine /etc/conf.d/keymaps datei aussehen ?

 Lass sie so wie sie ist, also 

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

 ist ok

Beachte das /etc/conf.d/keymaps nur für die Virtuellen tty Terminal gelten, mit X hat das nix zu tun.

----------

## pieter_parker

achso, ok

habt ihr eine wie man das minimieren eines fensters/programm im kde verhindert ?

----------

## franzf

Fensterverhalten festlegen -> Window Specific -> neu

Und dann im Tab "Preferences" "Skip Taskbar" und "No Border" anhäkeln. 

Unter "Fenster" sollte es nen Button "Erkennen" oder so geben. Den klicken und dann IN dein Konsolenfenster gehen. Im Dialog "Use Window class (whole Application)" ankreuzen, damit auch wikrlich jedes konsolen-Fenster gemeint wird.

Sry für das Deutsch/Englisch-Gemisch, aber ich hab hier den Desktop auf Englisch und kann mir nicht bei jedem Eintrag vorstellen wie das jetzt genau übersetzt wurde  :Wink: 

Sinn: Du kannst das Fenster nicht über die Taskbar minimieren.

Die Fensterumrandung fehlt->kein Minimieren-Button.

Das Fenster vergrößern geht kan einfach mit Alt+Rechte Maustaste.

Hast du schonmal Yakuake versucht?

----------

## pieter_parker

danke für die erklärung, aber ich kann es dann immer noch durch clicken in der taskleiste minimieren

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> danke für die erklärung, aber ich kann es dann immer noch durch clicken in der taskleiste minimieren

 

Experimentier doch  :Razz: 

Preferences -> Skip Taskbar hast du schon an.

Dann wählst du in der ComboBox ein "Force" (Erzwingen?) und machst rechts den Haken an, dann kommt auch garantiert kein Eintrag mehr in die Taskleiste.

----------

## pieter_parker

stimmt .. jetzt wo du es sagst

----------

## pieter_parker

warum muss das eigentlich so umständlich mit dem hier und da clicken, und häckchen setzten sein

in welcher config datei werden die einstellungen abgespeichert ?

----------

## franzf

Weil man es für sinnvoll erachtet hat, diese Funktionalität zu integrieren.

Aber wenn dir die Optionen zu viel sind, da gabs vor drei Tagen diesen Artikel.

Ansonsten liegen alle kde-configs in ~/.kde4/share/config. Ich würde aber nicht versuchen da selbst Hand anzulegen, da das AFAIK nirgends dokumentiert ist, was du wo eintragen musst.

----------

## pieter_parker

gestern den pc rebootet

heute nach knapp einem tag versehentlich, da ich es noch nicht aus der taskleiste raus habe, ein konsole fenster minimiert, und beim maximieren hat sich wieder der xserver neugestartet

um noch mal auf die usb meldungen zurück zukommen

was hat es mit denen aufsich

warum kommen die

und wenn die für den xserver neustart verantwortlich sind, was tu ich deswegen dann

das sich der xserver jetzt schon nach nur einem tag restartet hat ist neu, das dauerte erst sonst immer ab 4 tage

wie heissen die ganzen einstellungen auf deutsch um das minimieren knopf bei konsole wegzubekommen und wie heissen die einstellungen damit konsole nicht in der taskleiste minimierbar ist ?

:edit

ok, nach x-mal clicken hab ich es nun glaub ich geschaft das die titelleiste weg ist und es nicht in der kontrolleiste erscheint

 aber verstanden wie ich es gemacht habe habe ich nicht

:edit

ich hab immer 2x konsole offen

wie kann ich mir icons anlegen die ich nur clicken muss damit auf arbeitsfläche 2 konsole mit position x-y erscheint, und bei dem anderen icon konsole auf arbeitsfläche 3 mit position x-y erscheint ?

----------

## pieter_parker

hab bei konsole eben alt+f3 gemacht, um dann > erweitert > keine umrandung, das häckchen wieder weg nehmen zukoennen

da hats fast 1,5 sekunden gedauert bis die umrandung vom fenster wieder gekommen ist, dachte schon nun rauchts wieder ab

konsole > einstellungen > aktuelles profil bearbeiten > unterfenster > 

unterfenster-beschriftungen:

beschriftungsformat für unterfenster: %n : %d :  %w : %# : %u

beschriftungsformat für fernzugriffs-unterfenster %u : %h : %w : %#

ich finde es praktisch oben in der titelleiste stehen zusehen auf welchem system ich bin, was gerade gemacht wird und das wenn emerge laeuft ich sehe was er baut, wieviele pakete insgesamt und wieviele er schon durchhat

infos unten bei den einzelnen tabs sind auch nützlich

können diese anzeigen was mit dem restart vom xserver beim wieder hochholen von konsole zutun haben ?!

:edit

auch beim erneuten alt+f3 > erweitert und häckchen setzen bei keine umrandung hat es wieder bis zu 2 sekunden gedauert, xserver läuft aber noch

----------

## Josef.95

Bringe bei Gelegenheit doch mal ein 

```
# emerge -ave1 kwin
```

durch.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab ich gemacht, bisher hat sich nichts veraendert

jetzt geht es in runde 2

ich hab nachwievor 2x das programm konsole geoefnet, ich miinimiere es nicht mehr damit beim zurueckhochholen kein xserver absturz herbeigefuehrt werden kann

nun hatte ich aber schon 2x mal das phaenomen das beim video gucken im vollbildmodus

1.x vlc dvd .iso datei

2.x mplayer 1080p bd .m2ts datei

das system einfach eingefrohren ist, es ging nichts mehr

selbst numlock an der tastatur zeigte keine funktion beim druecken, die led blieb an

bei beiden malen nach den neustarts war in der syslog datei nichts zusehen, es stand ueberhaupt nichts da

doch ein hardware fehler ?

----------

## pieter_parker

hab im kde4 4 arbeitsflaechen

wenn ich alle 4 verkleinert mir auf meinem bildschirm anzeigen lasse sehe ich in den stellen wo schwarz ist bunt leicht flackerende linienen

wenn ich per 3d wuerfel mir die arbeitsflaechen ansehe oder den 3d wuerfel bewege habe ich diese leicht bunt flackerenden linien ebefalls

das geht soweit das das bild am monitor kurzzeitig weg ist und gleich wieder kommt

im normalen 2d beim surfen oder sonstigen ist davon nichts zusehen

woran kann das nun wieder liegen ?

edit

rufe ich glxgears auf, das kleine tolle fenster mit den 3 bunten zahnraedern, sehe ich dor wo schwarz ist auch die beschriebenen linien

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann ist deine Grafikkarte im Arsch. Der 2-D Teil funzt noch, der 3-D Teil hat was aabbekommen. Ich vermute, entweder mal zu heiß geworden oder einfach ein Teil des Speichers hin.

Oder der Treiber hat eine Macke, halte ich aber nicht für wahrscheinlich.

----------

## pieter_parker

die grafikkarte ist brandneu

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was ist es denn für eine? Und was für einen Treiber nutzt du?

Teste sie auch mal mit Windows, wenn du so was hast, oder mit einer Live CD, aber da mit 3D-fähigen Treibern.

Und neu spricht ja nicht gegen kaputt. Ist sogar ein sehr starkes Indiz dafür. Außer, du hast einen falschen Treiber.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab eine nvidia geforce karte, ich benutzen den gleichen den ich zuvor auch hatte

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3

ich hab ich schon neugebaut

was auch merkwuerdig ist ist wenn ich konsole mit mehreren tabs aufhabe und mit der maus auf einen tab gehen will ist der maus cursor unsichtbar

weiter ist mir aufgefallen das beim verschieben vom das irgendwie eckig aussieht, eckiger als vorher .. ich weiss nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll

ich hab leider kein windows zum testen, welche livecds gibt es denn die mit kde und viel 3d sind die ich testen koennte ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für eine denn genau? Und wo genau hast du sie her? Aber sieht nach ziemlich kaputt aus.

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieker_parker wrote:*   

> hab eine nvidia geforce karte, ich benutzen den gleichen den ich zuvor auch hatte
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3
> 
> ich hab ich schon neugebaut

 

Dann müsste das auch passen.

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was auch merkwuerdig ist ist wenn ich konsole mit mehreren tabs aufhabe und mit der maus auf einen tab gehen will ist der maus cursor unsichtbar

 

Das ist mir auch schon manchmal aufgefallen. Aber ich nehme einfach an das das einem nur so vorkommt da der Mauszeiger schwarz ist und der Consolen-Hintergrund im Normalfall auch schwarz ist.

Oder aber das ist so gewollt, da der MAuszeiger manchmal ganz schön stören kann.

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> weiter ist mir aufgefallen das beim verschieben vom das irgendwie eckig aussieht, eckiger als vorher .. ich weiss nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll

 

Evtl läuft die GPU langsamer da die GraKa das runterregelt. Daher siehts halt ekig aus.

ich hab leider kein windows zum testen, welche livecds gibt es denn die mit kde und viel 3d sind die ich testen koennte ?[/QUOTE]

Probier mal die aktuelle Knoppix, oder OpenSuSE.

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist, weil ihrs von "Bitfehler" habt:

http://board.gulli.com/thread/1168726-grafikkarte-in-den-backofen-und-evtl-funktioniert-sie-wieder/

http://wakalixes.propirate.net/elektronik/grafikkarte-backen/

----------

